

AdRoll Raises $70M - jonathanehrlich
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/21/adroll-raises-70m-led-by-foundation-as-ad-tech-and-retargeting-hit-the-big-time/?ncid=rss

======
phamilton
Another thriving Erlang shop.

------
jsonne
This is great news. I use AdRoll all the time for our clients, and I've been
super happy with their service so far.

~~~
tszming
Just curious, havn't used AdRoll before, but now Google and Facebook also
support easy remarketing integration, what exactly the advantage in using
AdRoll?

~~~
brandnewlow
I work at Perfect Audience. We're in the same space as Adroll.

People sign up for these services because they want a single place where they
can manage all their audience data, a single place where they can create and
optimize all their campaigns, a single conversion tracking system for all
their retargeting, and a greater focus on support.

~~~
jsonne
That would be exactly it. We're a pretty small shop so I run both accounts and
help out with media planning. Having one dashboard for everything helps me out
a ton. I would actually be open to trying perfect audience actually. Shoot me
an email how you compare to AdRoll?

------
jseip
erlang and AWS FTW!

------
gbaygon
Title is confusing at first sight, company name should be AdRoll, not Adroll.

~~~
cmelbye
I read it as Adderall on first glance.

~~~
andrethegiant
My roommate does sales for AdRoll, and it always sounds like he's saying "I'm
trying to get [client] on Adderall"

